# Odd duck Royce Union "Stingray" on S.F. Craigslist $$$



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2021)

saw this today. could be a home made Stingray, but it looks original to me. Kinda cool with the rack and tank. lots of oddities on this one.
think I'll offer him $50.00.









						1970's Royce Union 20" muscle bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1970's Royce Union 20" muscle bike. This bike is all original and has been in my storage for over 20 years. This bike was around in the 60's and 70's and I believe this model came from the 70's....



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




*"Safety Tested, Precision engineered"*


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 25, 2021)

I like the rack AND banana seat combo.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2021)

I just took a quick look online and saw this:









						20' Royce Union garage sale find | Tricycles, Kids' Bicycles & Riding Toys
					

I picked up this cool little 20' Royce Union bike today and would like to know more about it. I did the usual Google search but came up with nothing. I always thought they were English bikes because of the style. And from what ive read, thats the look they were going for. It kind of reminds me...




					thecabe.com
				




not so original after all or maybe they made both.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 26, 2021)

I thought they were added. I do not think handle bars and seat are original. Usually do not see a banana seat with full fenders, Someone made a pig bike. I do not blame them 20 inch tank bikes are hard to come by.


----------



## oskisan (Aug 26, 2021)

Not sure what is original or not... I picked it up 25 years ago from the original owner and haven't done anything to it. Its nothing even close to my krates and stingrays, but is somewhat different. Someone from Australia offered me $80 on the chainguard alone so I have no clear idea on its value, but having said that, it's a nice 20" tank bike. I have seen other pictures of the same bike with the banana seat and stingray like handlebar setup.  Personally I like the regular seat and regular handlebar setup.

-Ken


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2021)

here's another one. so who knows.


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2021)

My feeling is the banana seat and the handlebars were added BUT it is kind of strange they both left the rear rack on. Sooo, I could be wrong.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm now wondering myself. I guess a white  banana seat and ape hangers is not that uncommon of an upgrade but two examples of that bike makes me wonder. Maybe a common dealer upgrade in the day?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2021)

same sissy bar and looks like the same bars, different grips and seat. a search of google using different terms got only these two bikes, Royce Union did make Stingrays. but no tanks or racks. if these are factory they must be like 1964 copying Schwinn.

one more  for the road:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> saw this today. could be a home made Stingray, but it looks original to me. Kinda cool with the rack and tank. lots of oddities on this one.
> think I'll offer him $50.00.
> 
> 
> ...



I just LOVE that chainless drive train...


----------



## Beach Bum III (Sep 7, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> saw this today. could be a home made Stingray, but it looks original to me. Kinda cool with the rack and tank. lots of oddities on this one.
> think I'll offer him $50.00.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

